# Ahh Feel Like I've Forgotten Everything



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

Well its been a year since the catastrophe of breeding last year, and I now have a very beautiful girl who is just 1 and I'm trying to remember all the things I should have sorted out before breeding from her. Stud chosen (depending on blood grouping) but I know there are some health tests that I was planning on having done and I now can't remember what they are, have tried searching the forum but can't seem to find what I am looking for. I can see from other sites some breeders test for PKD and other initials I can't remember - please can someone fill me in on everything I have forgotten! I want to make sure all tests and done and everything is checked properly before we start!

Also vaccinations - vets seem to offer different types near me and they all seem to incloude different diseases - what do you make sure is included?

Thanks everyone - my brain really is like a sieve at times, hours of research disappeared within a year!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello im sure one of the breeders will offer you advise when they come online . is it a BSH that you are going to breed, when you say your Brian is like a sieve is that your husband, or did you mean your BRAIN is like a sieve,,,_


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

yup BSH, and my spelling has obviously gone as well  off to ammend!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is it the one in your pictures, what colour stud are you planning on using,  what colour kittens are you hoping for. I have a BSH long hair varient, a tortie and white, shes just a pet _


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _
> shes *just* a pet _


She is not JUST a pet  Being a loved pet comes first. If our pets are bred or shown, that is very much of secondary importance  I have never seen a LH BSH. Any pics to share?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes JUST a pet but i love her lol, have you never seen a long hair varient,  actually i have been speaking to afew breeders who are breeding JUST the long hair varients,, i think my girl was only the only one in her litter, but since getting her i have seen alot advertised


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She looks fantastic  And very well groomed :thumbup1:

I now recall seeing a photo of a LH BSH black silver tabby in one of my books. The breeder of my tabby girl had a couple in one of her litters once. I guess it is because when they were trying to restore BSH breed lines after WW2, when the BSH breed very nearly died out, Persians were used in the breeding stock. As such there must be a few LH genes around.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> shes JUST a pet but i love her lol, have you never seen a long hair varient,  actually i have been speaking to afew breeders who are breeding JUST the long hair varients,, i think my girl was only the only one in her litter, but since getting her i have seen alot advertised


shes lovely! 



BSH said:


> She looks fantastic  And very well groomed :thumbup1:
> 
> I now recall seeing a photo of a LH BSH black silver tabby in one of my books. The breeder of my tabby girl had a couple in one of her litters once. I guess it is because when they were trying to restore BSH breed lines after WW2, when the BSH breed very nearly died out, Persians were used in the breeding stock. As such there must be a few LH genes around.


im surprised that we dont see more!


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

my Long haired silver tipped is a bsh. Pictures on the my thread, they're beautiful! She was one of two long haired in her litter x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LittleTyke said:


> my Long haired silver tipped is a bsh. Pictures on the my thread, they're beautiful! She was one of two long haired in her litter x


_i just looked at the pictures, im in love :001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a LH Varient in a litter of kittens last year, she was very showy with a really laid back attitude compared to her siblings.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

angel a said:


> I had a LH Varient in a litter of kittens last year, she was very showy with a really laid back attitude compared to her siblings.


 gorgeous!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

angel a said:


> I had a LH Varient in a litter of kittens last year, she was very showy with a really laid back attitude compared to her siblings.


shes just gorgeous, what a beautiful colour,


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _is it the one in your pictures, what colour stud are you planning on using,  what colour kittens are you hoping for. I have a BSH long hair varient, a tortie and white, shes just a pet _


She's lovely!!

yes its the lilac cream on my pictures, hoping to use a lilac stud to get selfs and torties from her.

Any advise on the tests please all you knowledgable breeders?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i dont breed so i am not to sure what tests are needed for the BSH, i know the blood group has to be right, as there was a thread about it not so long ago, but as for health checks i really dont know, hopefully a breeder of BSH will be able to advise you._


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, i got my cats blood tested, pkd tested and a SNAP FIV/FeLV Combo Test ... ideal both queen and stud should be tested for these.. some stud owners wont accept your queen unless you have an up to date SNAP FIV/FeLV (minimum 48 hrs before mating) some are more flexible.
obviously the basics as well dont forget ur vax records and flea n wormers up to date


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks, how do I go about getting the PKD test?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

www.langfordvets.co.uk


----------

